# Trip to Northern Spain May 06.



## obrienclonolea (May 1, 2005)

Any info on Aires on way for overnight and suggestions for aires or campsites for stay. We intend to take three to four days to travel down from Roscoff and approx two weeks in Northwestern Spain and return to Roscoff.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
We are doing the same trip in May/June.
If you tell me the areas you would like to get too.
I will look up my Aire book also can give you names of Camp sites.
I don't know what milage you want to do per day.

What part of Northern Spain are you going to?
We are going to go as far as Santiago de Compostela.
We have 6 weeks


----------



## obrienclonolea (May 1, 2005)

*Trip to Northern Spain May 06*

We have 4 weeks from 7th May and intend to take up to 4 days to reach the Spanish Border. We plan to go as far as Gijon keeping fairly near the coast, spend 2 weeks in the area and then head back to Roscoff stopping in various places on the way.

Pat O'Brien


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pat.
Try this link for Aires.

http://www.eurocampingcar.com/index2.php3?lg=uk&cat_id=0

And this one for Campsites

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/

We have booked the ferry May 13th to Cherbourg and return June 19th.
We will travel as far as Fouras south of La Rochelle 300miles the first day and then take it easy from Bordeaux on.
May see you on the road. WAVE :wav:

Any more help just ask.


----------



## 97317 (Jan 16, 2006)

opcorn: Stop over

Hi Nora and Neil,

Enroute from Rochelle to Bordeaux, I presume you will be on the A10?
pop in to see us at Twinlakes, were junction 37.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hi Twinlakes.
Hoping to make that our next stop. 
Don't know how long will stay in Fouras.

Website looks good.
Can you walk around the lakes?


----------



## 97317 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Twinlakes*

opcorn: 
Hi Nora

You are able to walk around both lakes - the top lake is set in about 4 acres of woodland away from the main campsite,
Nice peaceful and relaxing, best bet is with a rod and have a dabble


----------



## obrienclonolea (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for info. Might see you on our way up or down or maybe on our travels in Ireland.

Pat O'Brien


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Pat,

Welcome to the site, what part of Tipp are you from. Hope you have a good time in Spain. You should easily do Northern Spain in 4 days, and there are plenty of aires to stay in on the way


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

Going to Fouras.
When we were there most people seemed to park in the car park through the town towards the point.Then when the tide goes out off everyone walks out to collect oysters.
A very nice place,but then the whole of that coast needs a trip of it's own.
Regards 
John

The early bird may catch the worm, but it's always the second mouse that get's the cheese.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

FERDINAND

That one reason . Also its such a beautiful area and loads to do between La Rochelle and Rochfort. 
Last time we went that way we spend 5 days.

Of course Ile de Re and Ile D'Aix are so beautiful


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi, We went to N Spain Sept and came back just before Xmas.

Have a look in the Aires photo Albums, we have put some in for France and N Spain.

On our way down, we were not hurrying though. We stayed at Gastes, Mortagne-s-Gironde, Biarritz. We have also stayed at La Rochelle (port les minimes parking), St Jean d'Angely (aires next to m campsite). Mimizan Plage, Capbreton, Blaye.

The Spanish Aires/wild camping photo album has the names of where we stayed. We also stopped at the campsite at Santillana de Mar (takes camping cheques) but also can stay in the large carpark there for €2 (we asked when we were there if it was ok and they said yes.


----------



## obrienclonolea (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ladybird

I am from a place called Toomevara, Co. Tipperary.

Thanks for info.


----------



## 97662 (Feb 11, 2006)

hi all, new here,im heading to spain myself on june1st ,for five weeks.first time abroad with the campervan :? would it be better to pre book sites or take my chances on the day,any advice welcome,bill


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I would say your dates are early enough in the year to not have to consider pre-booking.

And what is the worst that could happen if a site you choose is full?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

camarobill said:


> hi all, new here,im heading to spain myself on june1st ,for five weeks.first time abroad with the campervan :? would it be better to pre book sites or take my chances on the day,any advice welcome,bill


Perfect timing.
The sites are getting geared up, most of the facilities will be open and you will be back before they get really busy.


----------



## 97662 (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks oldschool,im not really concerned about pre booking as it takes the adventure away,unfortunately the better half is,hence asking for info,iv also got the date wrong  its from july1st,for five weeks thanks,bill


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

We are travelling down to Catalunya about the same time.

The boss always insists on 5 days being put aside for a beach holiday, we will be aiming to do this early in the trip because it will be bound to get busy later in the month.

We are often tempted to pre-book this bit, but invariable don't as it's quite expensive and is money lost should anything go wrong

One thing I always do is get a good understanding of what is available in the chosen area. There are some good links further up this thread for this type of research.

It's good to check what amperage hook up you can expect on any particular site


----------



## 97662 (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks again,just looking at other posts, i only need to sort out a million things :wink:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Are you travelling around or are you staying put on one site. We travel around and if you get a campsite around 4 or 5pm you will be ok. I find after that it can get busy.
What part of Spain are you going to?
We use Aires in France and hope to do same in Spain.

Any question just ask.

Don't forget to wave. :wav:


----------



## 97662 (Feb 11, 2006)

no real destination,im not one for staying put for long,so i hope to cover as much as possible,calling in to madrid at some stage to one of our spanish students.iv toured,france,nederlands,denmark,germany,norway and sweden but that was with a car,so takeing the camper is a hole new story,thanks bill


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

hi carmarobil,

we travel with our children so for us it is important to get a site that suits them, i.e loads of activities. I have found that you do need to book for July and august if you require certain facilities otherwise you can take a chance. Two years ago we had decided to go to the ardeche, and booked a Site in January, however the first three sites we tried were booked out, when we were there there was no vacancies in any of the sites, no sooner had one person moved out from our site it was filled very quickly, however the aire in the centre of town had vacancies all the time. so it depends on what you are looking for. 

Hope you have a good time.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Be very careful in motorway aires in Perpignon and the first bit of Spain. Very high incidence of robbery on vehicles. Mainly from immigrants from North Africa.


----------



## 97662 (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks for the help,its only myself and the wife no kids yet to worry about,my only concern is road side night stop overs :?: iv read most of the recent posts here,about robbers and urban legends about gas attacks,a very good mate of mine was gased on an over night stay on the french,spanish boarder,not in a camper van,he had a full load of meat heading for gibralta in a sealed trailer witch was cleaned out,this was a once off attack for him as he had made the trip hundreds of times before and after,hence the reason for my wifes paranoia,and my ear ache :wink: what are aires,camp sites,stay overs :?:


----------



## 89975 (May 1, 2005)

I like to share some information about motor homing in Spain.
First of all Wild Camping is forbidden in Spain as in all European countries.
Nevertheless the motorhome park of Spain is on the increase and consequently also the people interested in this activity, things are moving. The organization La PACA (Plataforma de Autocaravanas Autonomas) has already realized over 50 areas for motorhomes all over the peninsula. 19 Feb we inaugurated the latest one in Rute, province of Cordoba (coordinates 37º 19.634 N -4º 21.803 W)
A full list of these regular areas can be found on
http://lapaca.org 
It is in the interest of all that we visit these places as much as possible, we already notice that local authorities are more and more interested, especially inland to bring tourism to their centers.

Regarding some basic rules overnight stays can be done in quite a few places without any trouble. The main point is that an overnight stay (pernoctar) should refrain from any attempt of camping (acampar). So no tents, chairs and tables, BBQ's etc. You are just parked (aparcar) doing so, unless you happen to be in one of the spoiled places (where people overstayed their welcome) you will have no trouble.
Places frequented by motorhomes can be found on the following sites.
http://www.viajarenautocaravana.com/aquiparamos/aquiparamos.asp
http://www.acpasion.com
http://www.solocamping.com

About carrying bikes and motorbikes. The law stipulates that you may carry on the rear: bikes, motorbikes, or box as long as the extension does not exceed 10% of the total length of your motorhome and is marked with the appropriate signalization.

Max speeds on motorways or dual carriageways is 90 Km/hr and national roads 80 Km/hr.

Outside build up areas anybody leaving the vehicle is supposed to wear a fluorescent waistcoat. So watch out when stopped by the Guardia Civil (traffic police) and asked to step out of your vehicle.

As I am living in Spain and member of a Spanish club I gladly respond to any queries via email

[email protected]


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

ChrisAnza said:


> As I am living in Spain and member of a Spanish club I gladly respond to any queries via email
> 
> [email protected]


Thank you for your input into this website for the benefit of our community. It is much appreciated.


----------



## 97662 (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks chrisanza  some great info


----------



## obrienclonolea (May 1, 2005)

*Trip to Northern Spain May 06*

Thanks chrisanza and everyone for help and advice


----------

